

StackOverflow: A Teeming Beehive of Programming Q&A - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/stackoverlow.php

======
biohacker42
You can run out of stack even if your recursion is guaranteed to terminate.
The stack is not infinite.

That's why when dealing with very large data sets you might want to prefer
iteration over recursion.

Lastly, unless you're allocating (on the stack) in your loop, the loop all by
itself will not overflow the stack, even if it never terminates.

~~~
qhoxie
Good information, but you might want to read the article.

~~~
biohacker42
_The name StackOverflow refers to an infinite loop or recursion in the
programming languages C or C++..._

I did read the article, the above is what I'm responding to.

~~~
qhoxie
Sorry if I mistook you, I though it was just a post based on the title.

------
nuggien
"rock star programmers"? Really? It takes rock star programmers 4-5 months to
do a digg style q&a site?

~~~
ricree
As I understand it, most of the people involved weren't working on the site
full time.

~~~
nuggien
Atwood was on it fulltime. Do you really need more than 1 fulltime "rock star"
coder and a part time designer to get that type of site finished?

------
jcapote
s/Programming/Windows Programming/

~~~
kylec
You're right, there is a significant bias towards C#, ASP, and .NET. Why not
help change it? I'm sure there's room on the site for everyone.

~~~
jrockway
_Why not help change it?_

Because non-Windows programmers already have plenty of better, ad-free places
to go for help.

~~~
d0mine
Could you name some of these places?

